# Ms. Mofet's Sub Gum Chicken Chow Mein (Chicken Stir-Fry)



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2012)

*Ms. Mofet's Sub Gum Chicken Chow Mein (Chicken Stir-Fry)* 



Peanut oil
2 TBSP Fresh ginger root (≈ 1 oz.) - grated or chopped fine (Divided)
8 medium cloves Fresh garlic - chopped fine (Divided)
2 Boneless/skinless chicken breasts (≈ 1 lb.) - cubed
Ground black pepper - to taste
Salt - to taste
3 stalks celery (≈ 4 oz.) - sliced
4 scallions or green onions (≈ 2 oz.) - sliced white & green parts
8 medium Fresh mushroom caps (≈ 6 oz.) - sliced
1 small onion (≈ 4 oz.) - sliced
1 bunch Fresh Bok Choy (≈ 10 oz.) - *discard tough ends* - stems and leaves washed and cut into bite sized pieces
Fresh snow pea pods (≈ 4 oz.) - cleaned and washed
1 (8 oz) can sliced Bamboo shoots - drain
1 (8 oz) can sliced Water chestnuts - drain
3 medium carrots (≈ 6 oz.) - peeled and cut into thin coins or on the bias
1.5 cups Chicken stock
Cornstarch slurry (3 TBSP cornstarch added to 1/2 cup of chicken stock)
1/4 - 1/2 cup Whole Almonds

Place a few turns of oil in cast iron pan or wok and heat over medium heat.
Place a few turns of oil in pan and add 1/2 the ginger and 1/2 the garlic to pan and heat till fragrant.
Add chicken; season with salt and ground pepper to taste and cook till chicken turns white and is fully cooked. Remove chicken to bowl. 
Heat more oil in the pan and add remaining garlic and ginger; cook just till fragrant. Add onions, carrots, celery, scallions and mushrooms to pan and sauté till veggies are tender firm.
Add chicken, whole almonds, water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, bok choy & snow peas to pan and stir well. Season with salt and ground pepper to taste.
Add 1 1/2 cups chicken stock; cover and simmer for 5 minutes.
Add cornstarch slurry to pan bring to boil and cook till thickened. If veggies are not cooked enough lower heat and place cover on pan. Cook just till vegetables are done to your liking. If you need to loosen the sauce use some chicken stock or dry white wine instead of water to also add flavor.
Serve garnished with sliced almonds and sliced green onions if desired and fried rice, brown or jasmine rice.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

This looks amazing, thanks for sharing MM


----------



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> This looks amazing, thanks for sharing MM


 Thank you Kylie.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 2, 2012)

Your welcome MM, it really does look fabulous!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 2, 2012)

chow mein is one of my fav's when i eat chinese....will be giving this one a go for sure,i love beansprouts so will probably chuck a handful of those in too....nice piccie too!


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 2, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> This looks amazing, thanks for sharing MM


 
+1.  Your photos are always great.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 7, 2012)

Always welcome MM


----------



## stickybun (Sep 7, 2012)

My favorite to cook is Asian food, and a lot of what I throw together includes all of this. I'll definitely give this a try! Thanks!


----------

